# Septic field is heaving.



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys quick question. I looked out back today and noticed a big hump about 6" high in my drain field.its about 2' wide and 7-8' long.im not having any issues at this point just wondering why it might be doing this. Thanks for any help


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

canyard said:


> Hey guys quick question. I looked out back today and noticed a big hump about 6" high in my drain field.its about 2' wide and 7-8' long.im not having any issues at this point just wondering why it might be doing this. Thanks for any help


GET BACK - IT'S GONNA BLOW!!!



lol. I'm not a drain field expert but I think its just frost/ freeze cycle or maybe bacteria action pushing up the frost because the gas hasn't been able to escape through the frost. Either that or moles are out early this year...


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol that would be one hell of a mole.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

canyard said:


> Lol that would be one hell of a mole.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Is this hump where your tank is located or is it located somewhere in the field ? Photo ?

L & O


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Its about 10' past the tank.ill try to get photos later.its definitely not the tank pushing up.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you have a walking path near the area? Paths I've cleared through snow to get to the wood shed are frozen more thoroughly than the ground covered by snow since they are exposed ground and not benefiting from the insulation from the cold the snow provides. They remain as a raised frozen path for a while longer as the rest of the ground thaws and becomes a soggy mess. Like I have elevated sod walkways through the yard.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Another vote for moles. Every spring, as soon as the ground thaws a little, they tunnel all over my septic field right along the pipes. They make some pretty impressive trails.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I do have a bad mole problem but its not tunnels. It just that big mound. Ill try to get pics to show ya's


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Indian burial ground? :yikes:


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Quack Addict said:


> GET BACK - IT'S GONNA BLOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:lol::lol::lol:


Could just be frost. Or could be the rest of your DF is cooked and this is the only area working.

Get it pumped every 3-5 years. How old is your DF?


----------

